# Question about salt



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

My local farm supply store has 50 lb bags of pure salt, no additives or anything for $8.95. Obviously a great deal. Much better than the cans we buy every few weeks at the grocery store. I already have some iodized and regular salt. 

How many pounds are actually good to have around? I know that the uses are pretty much endless in a SHTF situation, and can probably be used for barter. But for a family of 2 adults and 3 kids for a year, LDS says lbs. I doubt that is enough.

What do you all think?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, salt has so many uses I couldnt hazard a guess but I would say that if you are going to be doing much preserving you couldnt have too much.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Yep! One of those things that it is hard to get enough of. Great for preserving and bartering.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2- 50# bags of sea salt. One I'm using, the other is packed away. Should last quite a few years the way we now use it.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

So the bigger question is where to store all the salt! I think I will just get a 50 lb bag every now and then. Not like it will spoil or break the bank.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Salt is one of the few food substances that can be stored in extreme temperatures.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I put mine in 5 gallon buckets with gasketed seals. I got a nice dry crawl space what I keep em in. Lets just say I could salt the highway in winter an go most anywhere I wanted!

Salt be cheap an plentifull, but just not anywhere close ta me ifin I couldn't buy it. So I store plenty fer folk what didn't plan ahead! Will trade good.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Id have to say that salt (and sugar) are those things that you cant possibly have too much of.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Buy it cheap and stack it deep. Salt and sugar will never go bad. Just keep it dry and it will wait there for forever!! Plus for us landlocked folks, there is no good place within 400 miles of me to get salt so get it now!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mojo4 said:


> Buy it cheap and stack it deep. Salt and sugar will never go bad. Just keep it dry and it will wait there for forever!! Plus for us landlocked folks, there is no good place within 400 miles of me to get salt so get it now!


Just as a side note:

Salt of Mother Earth ~ Plants: The root of the hickory tree, boil roots till it evaporates and salt crystals are left.

Foods ~ Carrots and beets and most animals.

Salt licks

Just a thought ...


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Best part is they will deliver it to my work! I will need to find some buckets first. I have found that cat litter containers (white ones with the handle and screw on cap) work pretty well for things that shouldn't spoil. Right now I have pancake mix (10 pounds I think) 25 lbs sugar, 7 pounds confectioners sugar all in those containers. After kitty uses the litter first


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Big box stores have 25# bags*

These bags are probably iodized. The last time I looked, they were less than $4.00 each, but I haven't looked in a while. 25# is much easier for me to move and I keep it in 5 gallon buckets with a tight lid, and one with a gamma seal lid.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Buying and storing salt is easier than driving 25 miles to the salt mine that is near me


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I live in a state with huge salt deposits.. I'd like to think that the town that they are in would certainly become a boom town again SHTF because the salt would be so precious that it would become a/the new currency.
But I have been stocking up. I prefer the iodine free stuff for canning and preserving things but probably should get some of the iodine plus stuff too.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

i figured on half and half for stocking cans of the iodine salt and iodine free. the reason for tshf could very well mean that we need the extra iodine.

and salt could very well become a new currency. its better than cash now anyways!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Just as a side note:
> 
> Salt of Mother Earth ~ Plants: The root of the hickory tree, boil roots till it evaporates and salt crystals are left.
> 
> ...


Well andi I've done lots of licking and haven't found salt yet!! I did get a tounge cramp and an impressive case of chapped lips though.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Salt licks
> 
> Just a thought ...


One of these days I'll be able to visit Kentucky's Big Bone Lick instead of driving past in a Freightliner. I would like to see what caused all of my giggles, snickers and guffaws. 

So yes, I have a slightly twisted mind.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We probably use 100 to 200 lb of salt a year, maybe a bit more. That's for preserving, stock supplement and salting hides.


----------

